# Who is this Man?



## DavyKOTWF (Aug 14, 2018)

Can anyone guess who this old gentleman with the genuine great smile is?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 14, 2018)

All I see is your avatar with Ip Man and Bruce Lee, no other picture is there


----------



## DavyKOTWF (Aug 14, 2018)

Fixed.


----------



## DavyKOTWF (Aug 14, 2018)

Sorry, you were 3 secs ahead of me.  Now, there he is!


----------



## Martial D (Aug 14, 2018)

Isn't that the dude that mass marketed a rather obscure form of Kung Fu, popularizing it and kicking off 50+ years of pointless lineage squables?


----------



## yak sao (Aug 14, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Isn't that the dude that mass marketed a rather obscure form of Kung Fu, popularizing it and kicking off 50+ years of pointless lineage squables?



yip...that's him

see what I did there?


----------



## wckf92 (Aug 14, 2018)

yak sao said:


> yip...that's him
> 
> see what I did there?



you made a funny!?!?     (must be that outstanding KY bourbon)


----------



## yak sao (Aug 14, 2018)

wckf92 said:


> you made a funny!?!?     (must be that outstanding KY bourbon)



I've actually become more of a fan of Irish whiskey lately.


----------



## ShortBridge (Aug 14, 2018)

The only thing in my life more divisive than Wing Chun lineage squabbles is deep conviction about WHICH Irish whiskey. Maybe it's best that you don't say...


----------



## DavyKOTWF (Aug 14, 2018)

I don't drink often, but when I do, I drink Red Boat Irish Whisky.

Is Yak Sao from Ky?  Did you hear about Dakota Meyer's house being broken into and stole his Jeep Cherokee?  Dakota had an image of a AR 15 out front and sign saying We don't Dial 911 here.   Dumb move...that ole boy'll be caught within 48 hours...he done messed with the wrong Marine.  
What IS Yak Sao?? That some kind of form?


----------



## drop bear (Aug 14, 2018)

ShortBridge said:


> The only thing in my life more divisive than Wing Chun lineage squabbles is deep conviction about WHICH Irish whiskey. Maybe it's best that you don't say...



Sullivan's Cove.


----------



## yak sao (Aug 14, 2018)

DavyKOTWF said:


> I don't drink often, but when I do, I drink Red Boat Irish Whisky.
> 
> Is Yak Sao from Ky?..............
> 
> What IS Yak Sao?? That some kind of form?



Yes I live in the Louisville area.

yak sao is the term we use in our little group when people are talking Theory instead of training


----------



## Martial D (Aug 14, 2018)

yak sao said:


> Yes I live in the Louisville area.
> 
> yak sao is the term we use in our little group when people are talking Theory instead of training


LOL that's what I thought of but didn't want to say when I first read that, only I was thinking like 'talking hand' (like a really expressive Italian guy)


----------



## DavyKOTWF (Aug 14, 2018)

yak sao said:


> Yes I live in the Louisville area.
> 
> yak sao is the term we use in our little group when people are talking Theory instead of training



I see.  Good handle.  I'm from down half way btw Bowl Grn and Lake Cumberland.  Wish I'd known about WC back in Ky.  Trying to get my nephew in it as he lives in Richmond.  You been to China Yak Sao?     
  I think that's the coolest photo of Ip Man...shows his good nature and easy smile.
Davy


----------



## jobo (Aug 16, 2018)

DavyKOTWF said:


> I don't drink often, but when I do, I drink Red Boat Irish Whisky.
> 
> Is Yak Sao from Ky?  Did you hear about Dakota Meyer's house being broken into and stole his Jeep Cherokee?  Dakota had an image of a AR 15 out front and sign saying We don't Dial 911 here.   Dumb move...that ole boy'll be caught within 48 hours...he done messed with the wrong Marine.
> What IS Yak Sao?? That some kind of form?


Oh really, your old enough to drink?? And it's whiskey,if it's Irish and whisky if it's scotch, I don't care really, but in some places that's enough to get you beaten up,


----------



## geezer (Aug 19, 2018)

yak sao said:


> ...yak sao is the term we use in our little group when people are talking Theory instead of training



_Mo gung kau, gung sau!

Don't work your mouth, work your hands!_


----------



## Tames D (Aug 19, 2018)

jobo said:


> Oh really, your old enough to drink?? And it's whiskey,if it's Irish and whisky if it's scotch, I don't care really, but in some places that's enough to get you beaten up,


And it's whisk if it's a broom. Sorry to be so petty


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2018)

DavyKOTWF said:


> View attachment 21707 Can anyone guess who this old gentleman with the genuine great smile is?


That’s Tilda Swinton, and she’s not a gentleman.   She does have a nice smile, though.


----------

